# suche kreditkartenprüfung



## DP (21. Jul 2004)

genau.

die soll aber erschwinglich sein, und nicht 99€/mtl kosten und günstiger als paypal sein.

kennt jemand einen entsprechenden anbieter?!

danke


----------



## nollario (22. Jul 2004)

meinst du so was?

http://www.kontonummern.de/dev_ed_java.php


----------



## DP (22. Jul 2004)

ja genau sowas in der Richtung. Vielen Dank. Der Anbieter scheint aber "nur" zu prüfen ob die Zahlenkombinationen "logisch" sind, und nicht ob die Konten / Kreditkarten auch tatsächlich existieren bzw. ob eine Bonität vorhanden ist...


----------



## meez (22. Jul 2004)

Da musst du mit einer Bank zusammen arbeiten...Die meisten bieten einen Web-Service, welche die KK überpfrüft...


----------



## DP (22. Jul 2004)

och. das hört sich doch gut an 

vielen dank, werde ich mal anrufen.


----------

